# قناة الرجاء القبطية - Hope Sat TV



## gofy (16 مايو 2010)

قناة الرجاء القبطية - Hope Sat TV  بقيادة القمص مرقص عزيز






http://coptictvchannel1.blogspot.com/2009/09/hope-sat-tv_22.html

موقع قناة الرجاء القبطية

http://hopesat.tv/A_Home.php


قناة الرجاء هى آداة في يد الله الذي هو رجاء من ليس له رجاء، معين من ليس له معين، عزاء صغيري القلوب، وميناء الذين فى العاصفة

 وتقدم قناة الرجاء العديد من البرامج الحوارية المباشرة والمسجلة والتي تناقش أحوال المسيحين خاصة ، وأحوال مصر السياسية والإجتماعية والإقتصادية بصفة عامة ،كما تقدم الكثير من البرامج  الإجتماعية والأسرية والروحية المبنية على عقيدة وإيمان كنيستنا القبطية الأرثوذ كسية العريقة، وذلك في إطار من الحرفية الإعلامية العالمية. 

​


----------



## kalimooo (17 مايو 2010)




----------



## elamer1000 (18 مايو 2010)

*الف شكر ليك*


*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------



## just member (18 مايو 2010)

*انا متابعها ومنتظر بث ارسالها بالشرق الاوسط
هو لحدا هلا لسة
*​


----------



## gofy (25 مايو 2010)

شاهد جميع القنوات المسيحية 

على موقع Coptic TV Channel

http://coptictvchannel1.blogspot.com


​


----------

